# Ariens Drive Disk



## oldbill (Jun 6, 2005)

Having a problem with the drive disk on the Ariens Lawn Tractor. Just replaced the third disk in as many months. Hopefully they last longer than just one month. Does anyone know what could be causing the rubber(fused or glued to the metal disk) to break off? Is there an adjustment for this drive disk? Any help or suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

I haven't worked on an Ariens in looooooooong time, but they are setup very similar to a Snapper drive setup. With that in mind, when Snappers start having problems with drive disks, it usually means that the drive plate on the engine is worn down or has become loose. When this happens, the drive disk just barely engages the plate and it starts to slip. When it starts to slip, it starts to get hot and the rubber begins to seperate from the disk. Its sort of like driving a manual transmission car with your foot on the clutch all the time....the car will go, but the clutch will wear out in no time.

A good way to determine if this is happening is to get a flashlight and mirror and take a look at the drive plate on the engine. If the disk is slipping, the drive plate will be discolored or worn uneven.


----------



## oldbill (Jun 6, 2005)

The drive plate looks OK - not discolored or worn, in fact it looks like a new brake rotor. The rubber on the drive disk is not worn down and was not slipping 
. The rubber actually breaks off from the disk about four inches or so. The first time it happened I thought it was a defective disk, but now I am not sure. By the way, I paid 22.00 for the disk from Ariens and got it for 6.45 from Stens. Any other thoughts would be appreciated.


----------

